
Mitchell Baker Becomes Mozilla CEO - zdw
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2020/04/08/our-journey-to-a-better-internet/
======
jqpabc123
Google killed Mozilla --- by lulling them to sleep with the promise of easy
money --- all while they worked hard to position themselves to take over their
market share.

Now the easy money is history, and so is their market.

